# Metal Halide Fixture from pet supply liquidator



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I ordered the Metal Halide lighting fixture from pet supply liquidators. I've wanted to try Metal Halide lighting but was concerned about the color. So I ordered a combination Power Compact and Metal Halide system for my upcoming 20 gallon tank. I've also wanted to try out the 55W 9325°K Super Daylight bulbs everyone has been talking about. I have read that Metal Halide bulbs shift in color after they are burned in. I am using the 70 watt Aqualine 5,000 German HQI double ended Metal Halide Bulb. I am really pleased with the color and it doesn't have a yellow tint like you would expect from a 5,000K bulb. I only have the 70 watt MH running on the 18T tank. The light is very natural compared to Power Compacts. The fish cast shadows on the substrate and the water refracts the light up onto the ceiling. The fixture is 12" from the surface of the water, and the evaporation rate is not to bad. The hangers make maintenance on the tank trouble-free.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Is the ballast for the MH bulb situated in the canopy or is it remote? What make ballast? Magnetic or electronic?

Thanks in advance.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The balast is remote. I'm not sure what make or type it is, because it is enclosed. PSL is pretty responsive to emails if you want to get a quote or some more info.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Greg,

How is this aquarium going - specifically, is the lighting as good in the long-term as you expected in terms of plant growth and stability of MH bulb characteristics?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

It is still to early to tell. The tank it is on is still going through new tank syndrome. I don't see why it would be any worse than PC's. Luis said he thought plants grew better under MH. As for the color of the light, thats a hard call. If it did change then my eyes got used to the color. Its the little things that make a difference to me. Once I saw how clear acrylic was, I couldn't go back to glass. Now that I see shadows being cast by my fish, I'd have a hard time going back to diffused lighting. I'm still playing around with how high the light should be from the surface. It's at 6" now, but I might go back to 12" to balance the tank.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

From your journal, it looks like you're using a similar MH fixture for your new Amano Replica aquarium.

Looking at all the various boards, I haven't come across any other planted tank enthusiast using 70w MH lightning. So your experience is indeed interesting.

Hope to hear more.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> From your journal, it looks like you're using a similar MH fixture for your new Amano Replica aquarium.


Same setup, just replaced the tank.



> Looking at all the various boards, I haven't come across any other planted tank enthusiast using 70w MH lightning. So your experience is indeed interesting.


I haven't been able to find that many options with DE 70W bulbs. Icecap just came out with a 70W electronic ballast, so maybe it will become popular. I am using the AQUALINE BUSCHKE 5,000K.

I don't know if I would like 150W over a 20 gallon, might be to much momentum with the plants for my taste. I still need to read about MH, I still have a lot to learn. For example, if I raise the 150W to 12" would that be similar to having my 70W at 6"? The 150W would give you a lot more options for bulbs and pendants.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

:? Yes, that's the problem, most MH here is focused on 175 and 250 watts and my aquaria minime would look more like the face of the sun with such lighting. I have 15' ceilings so I suppose I could put them higher....

But as you say, there are some limitations on 70w bulbs. That's why I keep an eye on your journal page from time to time.

The GE9325 PC bulbs I am using at present are quite good. But I want to try something else.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This is the article I wanted to read,
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/mar2004/feature.htm
I sent an email to marineaquariumsolutions.com. A couple of months ago he told me about a new pendant that was coming out. It was similar to the Nova II (small and compact) and came in a 70W version (the 70W Nova's are not available in the US). Other than that no commercial pendant really interested me (all to big). Giesemann carries really nice 70 watt bulbs, but I haven't tried them out yet.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Greg, the new tank looks great! And I esp. like that you're using MH's as I too like the shadows. But for me, I'm not too keen on open topped tanks...but of course, that's just personal preference. 

I'm really impressed as well with the new glass aquarium....I asked that co. actually for a quote for a new Starphire Glass 75gal? $699 for a 3 sided glass, $759 for all 4 sides glass///plus shipping est'ed at about 175-275. A bit spendy right now, but come time for a new tank, I'll seriously think about it as the clarity, and the option of having NO pieces of plastic at the bottom is awesome imo!

Have you hooked up the new peristaltic pumps yet? Thanks btw on the help w/ my digi timer lol. Heck, now all I have to do is find a auto fish food feeder that'll fit under my hood and I'll be set to go hehe

Chris


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Chris,
You could always go with canopy with MH. Reef central has a lot of options on MH canopies.
You might want to get a quote from All glass aquarium. Since they will have low iron in 2005, you might be able to get a custom tank from them. http://www.glasscages.com/ is the lowest price, but their low-iron glass isn't as clear as starphire. I was going to ask aquarium obsessed if they could do the same tank with a 75. Did he say if they would need a brace on the top? That would be a really nice tank.
I haven't got the auto dosing setup. I am going to wait until the new tank gets balanced out.
Greg


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

These look nice, maybe try asking them to replace bulb for 6500K,
http://marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=AQOL1


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This was also a good DIY option,
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16346&highlight=Regent+DIY


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, found the pendant,
Arcadia 3 Series Pendant Mini 70 watt
http://www.arcadia-uk.com/en/140pendant.html
These look great, under 15", comes with 6500K bulb, and is much less than the Nova's. This one is the larger model,


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

When they say 


> Up to 45cm


does that mean if my substrate is deeper than 17 3/4" then the light wont be ideal?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Oddly enough, I was just cruising the Arcadia site because I am going to the UK shortly to see family. I was thinking perhaps Arcadia might be cheaper in the UK - but initial research suggests otherwise. Arcadia is based in Croydon not so far from where I stay so I will give them a call and find out what their US distribution arrangements are. I notice someone on eBay sells their Overtank Luminaire hoods with T5 and PC. T5 bulbs are marine sadly. But not the MH pendants.









I must say that my next aquarium is going to be a case of buying the lights before the glassware! Even Aquarium Obsessed appears reasonably priced when one starts looking over lighting...[/img]


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> Should be about 1 month before these are available in the us Greg.


Now I need a better picture.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc..._Code=ICE-PEN70-150&Category_Code=icespotpend
These look ugly to me, but 70W 6500K.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

That is a bit ugly. Perhaps if the aquascape is that beautiful, viewers will not notice!

In NYC, we have a number of sheet metal works that produce custom items for commercial kitchens - stove hoods etc. Mostly the make items in bruched stainless steel. For a custom item they are very reasonable ($80 for a complex stove hood etc). I am going to check them out this weekend and see if I can price something similar to the Arcadia design with a view to getting a retrofit MH kit to install in it...


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

pineapple said:


> In NYC, we have a number of sheet metal works that produce custom items for commercial kitchens - stove hoods etc. Mostly the make items in bruched stainless steel. For a custom item they are very reasonable ($80 for a complex stove hood etc). I am going to check them out this weekend and see if I can price something similar to the Arcadia design with a view to getting a retrofit MH kit to install in it...


Oh, oh. Sounds like The Discovery Channel needs to start thinking about a new show..._*Monster Aquarium*_ :lol:


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Review of the Ice Cap 70/150 MH Pendant in Advanced Aquarist dated 9/14/04, how timely of them.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> (the 70W Nova's are not available in the US).


This might change. Looks like giesemann might start selling their pendants and ballast separately. You can order the 70W but they come with magnetic ballast. If they start selling the pendants separately then you could just get a new 70w icecap ballast.

The way things are going on my 20 gallon, I would probably just go with a 150w if I were to do it over.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Now I know why I've seen you hanging around RC and nano-reef.com.  I love those little 70w DE fixtures, they're perfect for plant tanks. Please keep us updated on the progress of your plants under that pendant.

Best,
Phil


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> Now I know why I've seen you hanging around RC and nano-reef.com.


Yeah, I don't really have to many people to tank at APC about MH, compared to the nano reef forums.

The thing I am trying to decide for when I finally upgrade to the small pendant is whether I should go with a 70 watt or 150 watt on my 20 gallon. I haven't had the 70 watt long enough to be comfortable with the growth rate. I know with 6 watt/ gallon I could have more of a show tank (dark reds, etc.) but I might get tired of the momentum of the tank.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

What is the url of pet supply liquidators? Cant find it.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.petsupplyliquidator.com/


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Picture of the new Arcadia pendants that are coming out, 70 and 150 w.


----------

